# Build-a-Custom Knife Handle



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's something new that I'm going to give a try....

https://martellknives.com/products/build-a-custom-japanese-style-handle


*You can now go onto our website and build yourself a custom wa octagonal handle!*

Pricing will show for your choices/upgrades. It's a neat little tool that should help me answer the questions I get currently in emails and PMs. Plus, you can see what a handle from me will cost without even having to type/talk to me - what else could you want!?!? 

Ordering info and specifics are all there for you to see. There's something for everyone!

I'll update the pictures in the next week or so to include metal spacer handles that I'm currently working on. I've recently made a HUGE leap in how I build handles and can now offer so much more in regards to metal spacers and different designs.

So go check it out and please feel free to ask any questions or drop a comment.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2019)

PS - this isn't the only way to have me make you a wa handle, it's just another option for you.


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks nice! Would be nice with addition of expensive material for spacer such as mammoth molar.


----------



## playero (Feb 13, 2019)

nice


----------



## vlad (Feb 15, 2019)

This is a very cool tool for customers. Lets us see the different impacts of materials + labor that otherwise can be pretty opaque. Helps decision making a lot. I dig it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2019)

I can tell by the traffic that this new tool is getting used a lot. 

I wanted to mention that there's no need to actually do the checkout part prior to getting a handle from me. You can simply contact me and get it set up from here. The checkout is only there for two reasons...1) the website has no way _(that I can find) _to provide this tool without attaching a checkout option and 2) for someone who may prefer pay in advance as this does often come up.

I don't ask for even a deposit unless the wood is some crazy expensive thing that I can't afford or the handle is being made so specific that I couldn't re-use/re-sell it. Otherwise you'll be asked for nothing until the job is complete.

So please feel free to reach out to me if you'd like to set something up, I'd love to make your next handle for you.

Dave


----------



## KCMande (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm good for about 10 or 15 of those hits.
I like the concept a lot, I'm a big fan of internet window shopping, which usually results in a "just buy it and figure out how to pay for it later" moment.

Any plans to add an option for western hidden tang option?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2019)

KCMande said:


> I'm good for about 10 or 15 of those hits.
> I like the concept a lot, I'm a big fan of internet window shopping, which usually results in a "just buy it and figure out how to pay for it later" moment.
> 
> Any plans to add an option for western hidden tang option?



That's awesome Kevin, thanks!

Yeah I suppose that I should do it for westerns too. I'll look into it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2019)

https://martellknives.com/products/build-a-custom-japanese-style-handle


----------



## Dhoff (Mar 3, 2019)

Lovely! In the spirit of the engine, could you let slip the price for that?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2019)

Click below for more pictures.....

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/gallery-re-handles.150/page-28#post-604908






*>>Build-a-Custom Knife Handle<<*


----------



## Dhoff (Mar 23, 2019)

Dave Martell said:


> Click below for more pictures.....
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/gallery-re-handles.150/page-28#post-604908
> 
> ...



Nice! For the newbie, what is g10?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> Nice! For the newbie, what is g10?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G10_(material)

There's lots of materials we can use for spacers but after using and testing many I've come to prefer G10 for being the most stable for use in a kitchen knife handle.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 28, 2019)

Can a coupon be applied toward these ?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Can a coupon be applied toward these ?



Well, I'd like to say sure but I can't.

I can't include materials like I will with this set up/pricing when a coupon is redeemed as those were priced/discounted already. Plus, the wait time would still be the same as for a coupon since I can't see me being able to do them any faster than I'm currently working down those now.

Sorry Tanner


----------

